# Heizkordel / Heizleitung



## Matze83 (3 Juli 2011)

Nabend zusammen,

hab folgendes Problem:

Soll eine Heizkordel (Türrahmenheizung) reparieren. Wird an 230V angeschlossen.
Ich vermute das das kleine Bauteil defekt. Ich weiss aber nicht
um was für ein Bauteil es sich handelt. Habs auseinander genommen.
Auf dem Bauteil Steht nur S6447 unten.
und in der mitte 080.
Das Bauteil ist Fingenagel gross, hat zwei Anschlüsse und wird in Reihe mit der Heizkordel geschaltet.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das für ein Teil sein könnte??

Danke schon mal im voraus^^


----------



## Matze83 (3 Juli 2011)

so sieht eine heizkordel aus...das kleine runde bauteil ist mein problem 


http://www.praeziwa.de/prod2.html


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Juli 2011)

Wenn man sich die Bilder dort ansieht, ist das Teil nur bei Kordeln mit Thermostat vorhanden. Also sollte das wohl ein Thermostat sein.
Wie das ausgeführt wird (z.B. mit einem PTC o.Ä.) steht da leider nicht.

Welchen Widerstand misst du denn an dem Bauteil?


----------



## Matze83 (3 Juli 2011)

messe quasi durchgang...kann sein das das bauteil defekt ist...


----------



## Matze83 (4 Juli 2011)

Habs. Ist nen Temperatur-Schutz-Begrenzer.

http://www.thermoschalter.info/index.php?page=595226〈=de


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Juli 2011)

> messe quasi durchgang...kann sein das das bauteil defekt ist...



eher nicht


----------



## nade (5 Juli 2011)

Jepp. Also ohne genaue Produktbezeichung zu kennen, dürften die 080 die Temperatur sein.. 80°C.

Wenns durchgang hat, ist es also ganz. Miss lieber mal den Heizwiederstand durch, denke das der einen Schlag hat.

Kommt überhaupt Versorgungsspannung dafür an?

Sorry der Frage, aber manchmal vergisst man das nachzuprüfen. Ging mir auch schon so.


----------



## Matze83 (6 Juli 2011)

suppe ist da...^^

es lag an der heizkordel...wohl kabelbruch

danke für die hilfe ;-)


----------

